

Golang libs released by Prevoty - jasonmoo
http://blog.prevoty.com/simple-tools-to-solve-simple-problems

======
fancy_pantser
I was really excited by pdo until I saw that it only supports mysql and
sqlite. Maybe this weekend I can fork and add at least postgres.

~~~
jasonmoo
Nice. Yeah we built for our needs but happy to see it augmented.

